# Pet Supply Liquidator



## phillyfish (Feb 27, 2004)

Just received my new bulbs from PSL to light my ecosystem my calurpa is very happy, i use blade calurpa, and green brillo that does not go sexual, can't beat there prices, a little while ago i got a 20000k and 03 and red 55 watts for 17 bucks very happy with the look, if you would like to see my tank go to www.extremereef.com go into the gallery and look for phillyfish 75 lagoon and click on the big picture. i hope to be posting more on this board.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

What? Where are the plants? I don't see them --only corals.  

Carlos


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Macrophytes or marine plants. 

There's no need to use 20K, atinics 03's etc with marine plants, corals yes, but marine plants do fine with 5000-6700K, 8800K, 10K bulbs.

But if you have corals etc in with, then it's a good deal and a good idea.

If you want to precvent Caulerpa from going sexual and maintain a healthy refugium etc keep the relative biomass the same, eg trim the damn weed regularly!

These plants will suck up more and more nutrients then bottom out and die back, they essentially eat themselves out of house and home, remove everything then die and produce spores(like seed production when the weather changes/becomes drier).

Aquatic plants in Fw do the same thing if you don't add enough KNO3 etc.

You can add KNO3 or more fish food to the Marine tank and certainly iron, Ca, CO3, Mg will help along with a DBS of 4" or so.

If you do that, Caulerpas do well over the long term. 

If the biomass is stable then the uptake is stable.
If you have more biomass, then you need to add more nutrient inputs. Try and balance these in/outputs and it will not be an issue.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## phillyfish (Feb 27, 2004)

tsunami said:


> What? Where are the plants? I don't see them --only corals.
> 
> Carlos


 sorry those are old pictures, my calurpa plants are in my ecosystem witch are lite 24/7 if you would like to see my newer pictures of my tank go to www.extremereef.com go into the gallery and look for phillyfish 75 lagoon and click on the big picture, my ecosystem with my plants is in my cabinet of witch you can't see.


----------

